# rod for sell



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Rain shadow 1029 that's been cut to 8'5 19" from bottom of butt to reel seat. Spinning rated 2-6oz wrapped by Wayne folks good for eeling strippers and sight casting cobia. Have caught a few gator trout 45lb cobe and some sheeps pm number for pics $120 9/10


----------

